# Need advice on a new tank setup



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey Everyone! So I’ve been in the saltwater game for a few years now and I currently have a 72g bowfront. I am moving into a brand new house and am looking to upgrade my setup to something with more clean lines and a little more modern etc. I was looking at the RedSea Reefer 350... I like how it’s pre plumbed and includes the sump underneath etc... does anyone have one and if so how do you like it? Also, if anyone knows of any other setups that would be greatly appreciated! I am looking for something with a DT of no more than 90-100 gallons...

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I set-up a RSR150 a few summers ago and for what it is, I like it for a "starter set".

Only gripe is the basic layout of the sump but there is lots of space within the cabinet to add supplemental equipment BUT you have to be creative to maximize use of the space, accessibility and wire management.

Also not a fan of rimless due to ease of spill overs (algae scraping at the water line) and making a nice looking screen cover for jumpers.

Albert's RSR525 build thread should give you some ideas as if you plan on using a controller, dosing system, ATO, etc, if you have space on either side of the system to make a cabinet/shelving unit to house these extra components if you don't want to MacGuyver a "Tetris" system of shelves and brackets.

Albert also put a top EuroBrace to minimize spillovers and splashes on his RSR525. A 3" wide EB will keep most jumpers in if they follow the glass up "BONK".

HTH


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

If you are looking at 90-100 Gallons, why not just add 8 Gallons and do the 525XL which has 108 G capacity in the display? You won't regret it


----------

